# Braided line keeps breaking, what am I doing wrong??



## Creek-SeaConvert (Oct 8, 2012)

I bought some 30# braided spider wire for my okuma conventional reel and 10 foot rod. The first time I got to try some fishing with it, I broke 3 out of 4 sets of rigging right off at the knot. I am using a uni knot. Do I have to use a shock leader with 30# braided line??? Seems to defeat the purpose of using stronger line to me. Somebody that has more experience with braided line let me know what I am doing wrong. I was only throwing a 2oz sinker on a double drop rig with 2 four inch mullet minnows on it. Snapped on the cast 3 times out of four. I just got pissed off and threw the rod in the jeep and switched to my spinning rod that had copoly on it. Any ideas???


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Spider wire is your problem


----------



## Creek-SeaConvert (Oct 8, 2012)

What would you recommend? Is there anything decent I can find at Academy or Walmart? Or should I get something from an online store?


----------



## Stumpdawg (May 29, 2013)

I had the same problem with my Okuma Classic. I had 30lb power pro braid on it and it kept breaking off. Got tired of it happening so I spooled it with 20lb mono. Much happier now.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I would recommend 50-65lb suffix, get a 300yd spool then finish off with 30lb mono to a shockleader


----------



## Creek-SeaConvert (Oct 8, 2012)

Really go that heavy? Well, I guess it doesn't matter since braided is such small diameter than copoly or mono at higher pound test huh? I had a shock leader when I was using 12# copoly. I snapped maybe two rigs off, then got smart with a shock leader. I just didn't think 30# would need one.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

For what your throwing no, for bigger stuff yes


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Check your guides . Even though you said you just got it . ceramic guides /or bad cracked guides will cut braid on the cast so might just be the pole guides . Spider wire not the best but 30lb should hold 2oz casting. Theres a couple pole i had this issue with abd had to change the top guide or cracked eye guides.also are you wetting your knot before you cinch it tight cause that can cause line burn which gives a weak point.


----------



## Jbare0001 (Apr 24, 2006)

IPNURWATER said:


> also are you wetting your knot before you cinch it tight cause that can cause line burn which gives a weak point.


+1 on that, also how many turns did you use in your uniknot? You will almost always need more wraps with braid than mono cause it is thinner and slicker. I would blame the knot before you go out switching brands of line, most braided line is pretty much the same, with the exceptions of the newer ones with 8 carriers vs the older lines that only have 4. Stick with the 30lb, tie a few knots with extra wraps and see if there is a difference. You can also look in the packaging, most lines will have a recommended knot.


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

try some different knots, like the Palomar. Make sure your cutting the brain cleanly.


----------



## bcsportin (Jan 7, 2010)

When you say spider wire i`m guessing stealth which is very slick.Double your line on the end and tie a palomar.Problem fixed been there and found out after alot of head scratching.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Before tying the knot try removing some of the coating for the line so it is less slick. Try a 8 turn uni knot. Or just load some Berkley Big Game monofilament.


----------



## Raymo (Jan 11, 2011)

Creek-SeaConvert said:


> ...broke 3 out of 4 sets of rigging right off at the knot...using a uni knot...throwing a 2oz sinker on a double drop rig with 2 four inch mullet minnows on it...Snapped on the cast 3 times out of four.Any ideas???


not enough info to really tell what you are doing wrong, but two mullet and a sinker might exceed the 30lb test rating if you are really slinging it...are you tying the braid to a snap or swivel on the rig? or are you tying the braid directly to the mono? if you are tying it terminal tackle, are you sure your knot is not slipping? wrap that uni knot at least 6 times...if you are tying it to mono directly, your uni may be cutting through the mono...



NC KingFisher said:


> Spider wire is your problem


guess the spiderwire in NC is lesser than that in FL, its all I use an have had zero issues from landing pomps and whiting from the surf in FL all the way to landing jacks on the Mexican Pacific.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

+1 to raymos first answer. Also good advise on trying to remove some of braids slickness.


----------



## gman1253 (Nov 9, 2008)

check the guides as posted earlier.

As far as knots - palomar to rings/ snaps/ hooks/ etc.

J-knot for leader to braid direct tie. 

I always had problems with unis and braid, probably just me.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I've had bad experience with spider wire, I fished it hard for a week and started popping it off on fish with low drags. It rots to


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

That spiderwire always has issues for me....I see people casting a country mile and it lures me in...then the same crap happens. Flyaways, knots at the spool, etc....

Try the PowerPro 30lb test. I think you will be satisfied with it. 

Also, are you fishing close or on a reef? Supposedly, (someone can correct me) the braid doesn't hold up good to reefs. I was fishing from the beach in SC and I know I was tossin' pass the edge of a gully/reef....catchin' spanish macks. They were decent sized fish, but I lost quite a few on the hook set...and eventhough I was fishing on the bottom I would always see the fish react during the hookset. Obviously, I was casting far enough that I was landing in pretty shallow water. That line (braid) didn't like being dragged over the ground during hooksets....probably left 6 fish hooked to rigs


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Definatley check your guides really good. I use a double uni for which has worked well for me. I use 50 lb PP with a 50lb shock on my 8nbait set ups.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Check the guides and if using uni knot go through the swivel twice before making wraps. Or switch to Palomar knot. Any knot using braid to hardware should wrap twice threw the eye. Never had Palomar fail


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

-Powerpro is the best braid on the market. I used it all week and ripped into reds, sheepshead, trout, lady fish, snapper and jacks. No issues.

-match your max drag. If you have 10 to 15 lb max drag put 15 lb line on. IMHO there is no reason to have line much greater than your max drag. If max drag is 25 lb use 30 lb line. 

-braid to SPRO swivel via improved clinch.

-30 lb fluorocarbon Seagar leader, use Palomar knot to swivel, tie before attaching swivel to braid

-hook number 1 circle snell knot to fluorocarbon

I use exactly that with no issues.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

"Powerpro is the best braid on the market"
Wheres your proof? Im sure izorline, jb and blackwater would out preform


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> "Powerpro is the best braid on the market"
> Wheres your proof? Im sure izorline, jb and blackwater would out preform


Personal experience. PP ties well, never breaks, cast well and is priced right. I have no issues with PP. Great line. Many others apparently agree. User reviews on Amazon, Basspro and Cabellas all have PP highly rated as well.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Try fishing power pro on something besides lighter rigs. I break PP all the time. I recomend it over spider wire, but nothing else. I wear out line alot more than other people, but when you fish like i do only the best works. I snapped 80 quite a few times with 15-20lbs of drag, the stuff is junk if you fish it hard. for lighter use it is ok


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Kellercl said:


> -Powerpro is the best braid on the market. I used it all week and ripped into reds, sheepshead, trout, lady fish, snapper and jacks. No issues.
> 
> -match your max drag. If you have 10 to 15 lb max drag put 15 lb line on. IMHO there is no reason to have line much greater than your max drag. If max drag is 25 lb use 30 lb line.
> 
> ...


No it ain't, Berkley Crystal is. I have used them all and the best I have found is the Crystal... Turned Most of our inshore guides onto it at Teach's and they love it as well, same price as Power Pro, and way better performance.. Pull in 40-50 pound Rays on the 10 pound on the Kayak, after getting my line back I point Rod at them and hold the spool 20 pound Flouro Leader Breaks (and not at the knot)....JAM

Check Tips and Guides with a Q-Tip
Make sure Roller Bearing on the Bail Is Free and Spins
Could have been a Bad Batch of Line, Happens....


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

To each their own. Spent the last week using PP and caught 30 to 40 fish. Not a single break. In fact I have never had PP break on me. I get a good 3 to 5 years from it. 

Ripped into some nice reds yesterday using it, perfection.


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

Creek-SeaConvert said:


> The first time I got to try some fishing with it, I broke 3 out of 4 sets of rigging *right off at the knot.*


I'd say you have an issue with your knots. Follow the directions you got when you bought the PP, they are also available online. 



IPNURWATER said:


> Check your guides . Even though you said you just got it . ceramic guides /or bad cracked guides will cut braid on the cast so might just be the pole guides .


After buying a brand new rod and then finding a cracked guide while on the lake, I check them out carefully when purchased. But that's not going to be causing a consistent break at his knots.



Kellercl said:


> Personal experience. PP ties well, never breaks, cast well and is priced right. I have no issues with PP.


I agree, I'm a PP user but I know there are better (and more expensive) braids out there. But for the money, PP works great for me.



NC KingFisher said:


> Try fishing power pro on something besides lighter rigs. I break PP all the time. I recomend it over spider wire, but nothing else. I wear out line alot more than other people, but when you fish like i do only the best works. I snapped 80 quite a few times with 15-20lbs of drag, the stuff is junk if you fish it hard. for lighter use it is ok


Hasn't been my experience and I'm out looking for pan fish up to muskie in stump fields and creeks, both casting and trolling from a kayak. Went to braid to reduce my breakoffs. I've never had that issue fishing the NC surf or in Palimico Sound either.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Kellercl said:


> To each their own. Spent the last week using PP and caught 30 to 40 fish. Not a single break. In fact I have never had PP break on me. I get a good 3 to 5 years from it.
> 
> Ripped into some nice reds yesterday using it, perfection.


I have to agree with u here I have 2 550 Penns that have had the same PP on them going on 7 yrs now other than the faded color never had a problem with it

9


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

fireline or crystal for me ... mostly fireline .... have had some on for years ... I use a palomar too tying to a swivel or rig


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Have any of y'all tied the new PP for big stuff? We have had lots of mystery breaks


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> Have any of y'all tied the new PP for big stuff? We have had lots of mystery breaks


Define big. Big as in 30 lb reds? Yes, it works great. If by big you mean 100 lb Cobia, than no I haven't. I inshore fish. Jacks, cats, reds, blacks, sheeps, flounder, rays, snapper, etc. It works perfectly in my experience.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Kellercl said:


> Define big. Big as in 30 lb reds? Yes, it works great. If by big you mean 100 lb Cobia, than no I haven't. I inshore fish. Jacks, cats, reds, blacks, sheeps, flounder, rays, snapper, etc. It works perfectly in my experience.


No by big I mean 6ft BT on 15lbs of drag popping mid line. Not from the tail hitting, it just popped. Never seen it happen with suffix. Watched a girl catch a 80lb tarpon on 30lb JB, it hung on a bolt and we pulled it off with a gaff and kept on rollin


----------



## liveherring (Sep 12, 2013)

Are you birdsnest'ing? 30# is kinda thin, so on conv reels, it might bury.


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> No by big I mean 6ft BT on 15lbs of drag popping mid line. Not from the tail hitting, it just popped. Never seen it happen with suffix. Watched a girl catch a 80lb tarpon on 30lb JB, it hung on a bolt and we pulled it off with a gaff and kept on rollin


For me personally, if I were going after 6 ft fish I wouldn't be using 15 lb line in the first place. Bigger gear and bigger line required.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

80lb braid, 15lbs of drag. you know, the stuff a fish pulls against that shouldnt be able to pop new 80lb braid.


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> 80lb braid, 15lbs of drag. you know, the stuff a fish pulls against that shouldnt be able to pop new 80lb braid.


I wouldn't use a reel with only 15 lb of drag for a 100 lb fish. I use a TLDIIA with 35 lb of drag for fish of that size. My guess is your drag is so light it is being ripped off far too quickly resulting in a ton of heat, which is why the line is "breaking." No offense but sounds like the wrong gear is being used for fish far too large. My mid range reels have 22 lb of drag. 15 lb drag for a 100 lb fish doesn't seem reasonable to me. My 15 lb drag reels are light tackle for fish in the 2 to 20 lb range.

More than anything you and I clearly approach things differently. To each their own, no hard feelings.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Just wondering, what do you fish for that size? Fishing for king macks and a big BT picks up the bait, no problem landing them just have to play em.


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> Just wondering, what do you fish for that size? Fishing for king macks and a big BT picks up the bait, no problem landing them just have to play em.


From time to time I target Cobia, Amberjack and Tarpon that can hit 50 to 100 lbs without much problem. At that point I ante up and get out the big rig. Most of my fishing is with 2-20 lb fish though. Going for the big ones requires a lot of time. I'd rather hit smaller and stay active. Sometimes Snook as well, there are some deep water Snook holes that can results in a nice size fish, especially since they fight hard. Grouper while not as large as Amberjack can get rather large as well in some of the deeper holes.


----------

